# Living in the Wilderness



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

I just returned from my yearly solo 7 day camping trip in the Appalachian mountains of NH. Some members here asked me to describe what it's like:

I try to bring as little as possible into the mountains to practice my survival skills for a week. I carry a 20 lb. pack containing, (among other things mentioned here), my 0 degree sleeping bag, a lightweight grate, a lightweight 8" covered deep pan, a collapsible fishing rod, a wire saw, a light hatchet, a knife for both filleting and dressing, a pocket multi-tool, a magnesium/flint fire-starter, thin cordage, 50 lb test monofilament line, a medical kit, some condiments, some crackers for bait, a metal cup, a couple Styrofoam bowls & plastic utensils, assorted plastic bags, and a couple plastic food containers. I also carry 2 empty nylon sacks and a full canteen on shoulder straps. Finally, I always bring things to add to my cache there. I don't take food, lighters, TP, a flashlight, or a tent, (Some of those things are in my cache however.).

Before starting up, I visit the park rangers' office and drop off my contact information, a description of what days I intend to stay and where I'll be, marked on a map printed on the paper.

On the ascent, I put plant parts, mushrooms, and acorns I *know *are edible in one sack, and common plants I can't identify in the other. I also keep a lookout for wood I can convert into a bow drill and easily flammable materials I can use to start my campfire. It takes apx. 1 ½ hrs. to hike to one of my 2 BOLs, (which are about a quarter mile from each other). My favorite BOL is a heavily wooded shelf 60' below a mountain top, with a beautiful view of the surrounding mountains. It has an underground spring/stream a couple minutes away, and an open valley lake about 1 mi. distant. There are no established hiking trails going up this mountain.

After I arrive at one of my BOLs, the remainder of the 1st day is spent creating a log shelter secure against black bears, (using two 6' x 8' tarps for waterproofing and flooring), raking debris away and building my fire pit, (with a plastic hand rake), digging a slit latrine, (using an aluminum trowel), making and setting a few snares, (using monofilament line), starting a fire with a bow drill, (If I couldn't find some of the materials, I use parts from one I made earlier), making dinner, (from the plants I gathered and some broth cubes), and making granola, (from the acorns I collected on the way up).

The remainder of my days there follow a specific routine:

When I get up at night to pee, I re-establish the embers in the fire pit, so I can re-start it easily in the morning.

After getting up for the day, I make coffee and re-heat dinner leftovers. While I'm eating, I'll look in my book of edible plants to try to identify the unknown plants I collected the day before. Then I take care of personal hygiene, check my snares, and if I caught anything worth eating, I'll hang it from a branch away from camp to dress before dinner.

(It's important to become very familiar with the area around your BOL, -to know where edible plants grow, where the animal trails and dens are, where water can be found, etc.) Where I go during the day depends on whether I have meat to eat. If I don't have any, I'll go to the lake to fish, (baited with minnows or worms I catch there), and set a couple traps by the shore for ducks, geese, and turkeys, (baited with acorn granola). Otherwise, I'll either explore elsewhere or practice a survival skill, (like making and using a bow drill set or fishing without my rod and hooks). Wherever I go though, I bring my 2 plant sacks with me to collect edible and unknown plants. Lunch is usually acorn granola, and a local salad, topped with herbs and pear vinegar I make from my garden, mixed with olive oil and lemon juice.

A word about bears and coyotes: I always process meat and fish, wash dishes, and store meat at the stream, which is away from camp. These animals might tear my camp apart while I'm gone if they smell food there. They avoid smoke, and that's part of the reason I keep my fire pit smoldering.

Upon returning to camp in the mid-afternoon, I clean whatever I've caught, collect water, check my snares and re-set them, (usually with small fish and fish parts), cook my edible plants with what meat I have, clean dishes, and make more acorn granola. I go to bed when it gets too dark to see.

Just before I leave camp for the year, I scatter and cover everything as if no one was ever there. I also re-visit the park rangers' office to let them know I've returned safely.

Your main needs when living in the wilderness are food, water, fire, and shelter. These can be provided by materials in the wilderness, or from trash if necessary. You should always learn multiple methods of providing each, depending on existing conditions. (I admit I cheat a little, because I know how to survive without those things, and I'm there to enjoy myself.) Thus, living in the wilderness can be pretty comfortable, if you know what to do and are well organized.

If you have any questions about my experiences camping in the Appalachians, feel free to ask. Also, please give me any alternative suggestions you have, or tell about similar experiences you've had.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sounds like fun.

Using snares will get you in trouble. Unless it's a survival situation. Hope you had a hunting/fishing/trapping license too.

I've done similar at Green Mt forest with a bit more gear and obeyed fish/game laws. Have seen snowstorms in early May and late October.

Must be a lot of white oak as I can't eat reds without leaching the tannins out first, and that takes a day or three.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I have done some solo backpacking and primitive camping. I must say, the amount of work you accomplish in one day is remarkable. 

How do you visit the Ranger Station, brushcut up the mountain sans trail, build a "log shelter secure against black bears" with just a wire saw and a light hatchet (quite a feat in itself), and still have time to collect and extract the tannins from acorns to make granola (a long process requiring boiling multiple times), set snares, and build a fire pit and latrine? Wow!

And definitely keep the location of your camp site a secret. I've never found a flowing stream 60 feet from a mountain top. What a time saver that must be for fetching water.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> Sounds like fun.
> 
> Using snares will get you in trouble. Unless it's a survival situation. Hope you had a hunting/fishing/trapping license too.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I have to do hot water leaching to remove the tannins before I roast the acorns.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Spring









Fall









Bears









Dogs









Cats









Fisher "cat"


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> I have done some solo backpacking and primitive camping. I must say, the amount of work you accomplish in one day is remarkable.
> 
> How do you visit the Ranger Station, brushcut up the mountain sans trail, build a "log shelter secure against black bears" with just a wire saw and a light hatchet (quite a feat in itself), and still have time to collect and extract the tannins from acorns to make granola (a long process requiring boiling multiple times), set snares, and build a fire pit and latrine? Wow!
> 
> And definitely keep the location of your camp site a secret. I've never found a flowing stream 60 feet from a mountain top. What a time saver that must be for fetching water.


The most time-consuming thing is lashing the shelter. There's plenty of logs & limbs around, and I don't try to square each piece off perfectly. I only care about the inside of the shelter, so each piece of wood might be a different length outside. It's an interesting natural look. I do work on it thereafter a bit.

The stream is 2 minutes downhill below the shelf.

Like I said, it certainly helps to plan ahead and be organized if you need to get a lot done. Still, that first day is a real fight against sunset. It's all got to get done before then.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

TGus said:


> Unfortunately, I have to do hot water leaching to remove the tannins before I roast the acorns.


Mash them then let them leach out in a stream for a few days, Stream "changes" the water for you.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> Bears
> 
> View attachment 56266


That's a BIG bear! I don't know if they get that big where I go.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> Mash them then let them leach out in a stream for a few days, Stream "changes" the water for you.


Cold water leaching is best; I make flour with it at home. Unfortunately, I need the acorn granola for the next day.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Hot damn! He's back, and THAT'S the kind of post to get attention. Stay away from your theories of gangs, and regale us with your bushcraft and camping.

I want pictures of your shelter, the cordage, etc. Are you making your own cordage? (Did I miss that?)


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Hot damn! He's back, and THAT'S the kind of post to get attention. Stay away from your theories of gangs, and regale us with your bushcraft and camping.
> 
> I want pictures of your shelter, the cordage, etc. Are you making your own cordage? (Did I miss that?)


Will You settle for a cute little kitty picture?


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> Hot damn! He's back, and THAT'S the kind of post to get attention. Stay away from your theories of gangs, and regale us with your bushcraft and camping.
> 
> I want pictures of your shelter, the cordage, etc. Are you making your own cordage? (Did I miss that?)


I was looking forward to hearing from you, Coastie dad.

I buy my cordage. The only way I know how to make natural cordage in a forest is with braided willow bark strips, and I've yet to try it.

I don't own an iPhone, and a camera would be too much extra weight. Use your imagination.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> Hot damn! He's back, and THAT'S the kind of post to get attention. Stay away from your theories of gangs, and regale us with your bushcraft and camping.
> 
> I want pictures of your shelter, the cordage, etc. Are you making your own cordage? (Did I miss that?)


I appreciate your enthusiasm about my camping experiences, -but I think most of my other posts got plenty of attention. So, I intend to continue in that vein, -especially because I want this forum's constructive comments about them. In a way, those posts were each a question of mine: "What do you think of this? What do you have to add?".

Did I ever tell you about the time I was deep in thought, walking through the woods, and literally came nose-to-nose with a moose?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

TGus said:


> ...In a way, those posts were each a question of mine: "What do you think of this? What do you have to add?".
> 
> Did I ever tell you about the time I was deep in thought, walking through the woods, and literally came nose-to-nose with a moose?


Okay, I'll add something constructive. I don't like building shelters in the woods. When it's cold, I like to build a fire, let it burn a few hours, then sweep it to the side and sleep on the hot earth. Very comforting.

And I stumbled on a fawn the same way. A little less scary that a moose, though.

P.S. Great pictures @Mad Trapper !


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't own an iPhone, and a camera would be too much extra weight. Use your imagination.[/QUOTE]

Ever hear "pics or it didn't happen?" Now c'mon....you can put a cheap camera in your pack. They aren't that heavy.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

To all, maybe you've watched it but PBS had a show called "alone in the wilderness" Worth a watch. jmo.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

At my age, I pull the 21 foot KZ Sportsmen Ultralight into the space, drop her, hook up 30 amp electric line and the water line, get out the outflow hose and run it into the sewerage receptacle, go inside and turn on the AC.
Total elapsed time, 15 minutes.

Now, for REAL primitive camping and hiking, head on down to your local Army recruiter and sign up to be an 11B.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

For RV camping, sign up for 19D.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

1skrewsloose said:


> To all, maybe you've watched it but PBS had a show called "alone in the wilderness" Worth a watch. jmo.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

maine_rm said:


>


I had no idea there was a book out on it!! Talk about a mountain man. Or is this something different? I'll do a search on it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Just checked on it, thanks for the info!!! I'm amazed that it first came out in 1973, according to Amazon.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I read it one a year about this time of year. Really makes me yearn for a more... focused? Life style. Another one I read frequently is Waldenpond.I think it's Emerson but it might be Thoreau? Either way I find myself identifying with these men more the older I get.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've been a subscriber to The Backwoodsman magazine for over twenty years. I highly recommend it for folks like us.
***NOT to be confused with ANY other magazine with the word "backwoods" in the title. There is only one Backwoodsman.

Backwoodsman Magazine


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've been a subscriber to The Backwoodsman magazine for over twenty years. I highly recommend it for folks like us.
> ***NOT to be confused with ANY other magazine with the word "backwoods" in the title. There is only one Backwoodsman.
> 
> Backwoodsman Magazine


Both my father and I are avid readers. He has every issue dating back like 10 years (I mentioned in an earlier post he is very organized ) they're very handy a lot of good information in there.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sitting on the back porch of Slippy Lodge, listening to the crickets, bullfrogs and katydids is exactly how much primitive camping this handsome feller needs! :vs_closedeyes:

Thanks for checking in!:tango_face_smile:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

maine_rm said:


> Both my father and I are avid readers. He has every issue dating back like 10 years (I mentioned in an earlier post he is very organized ) they're very handy a lot of good information in there.


My collection dates to 1992, when I first discovered it. It was hard to find on news stands, so I became a subscriber. I generally renew for 3 years at a time.
I keep them all in office copy paper boxes in my barn loft.
I'll get a box down every once in a while when the weather is cool enough to sit out there and just go back in time.
My favorite articles are on single shot shotguns, and other firearms. Knife making looks like fun, too.
A lot of my favorite authors from that time are either dead, or just too old to write anymore.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Sitting on the back porch of Slippy Lodge, listening to the crickets, bullfrogs and katydids is exactly how much primitive camping this handsome feller needs!


Now that is living. Had that feeling this am when working in the garden. Stopped for a bit to get some cold water straight from the well and looked down at the pastures with the horses grazing & the chickens squawking. Can't imagine living in a city. Wouldn't care to live in the wilderness but sure love country living.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Sitting on the back porch of Slippy Lodge, listening to the crickets, bullfrogs and katydids is exactly how much primitive camping this handsome feller needs! :vs_closedeyes:
> 
> Thanks for checking in!:tango_face_smile:


Mind if I wander through with a good bottle of bourbon and sit a spell?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

John Galt said:


> Mind if I wander through with a good bottle of bourbon and sit a spell?


I'd be honored! Plenty more of that (below)!
View attachment 56362


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I'd be honored! Plenty more of that (below)!
> View attachment 56362


Your pic reminds me that my dc freezer for post SHTF will provide more than cooling for the food. An iced adult beverage sure will be nice after a hard day in the fields. As George Strait says, "There's a difference in living and living well".


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

TGus said:


> I just returned from my yearly solo 7 day camping trip in the Appalachian mountains of NH. Some members here asked me to describe what it's like:
> 
> I try to bring as little as possible into the mountains to practice my survival skills for a week. I carry a 20 lb. pack containing, (among other things mentioned here), my 0 degree sleeping bag, a lightweight grate, a lightweight 8" covered deep pan, a collapsible fishing rod, a wire saw, a light hatchet, a knife for both filleting and dressing, a pocket multi-tool, a magnesium/flint fire-starter, thin cordage, 50 lb test monofilament line, a medical kit, some condiments, some crackers for bait, a metal cup, a couple Styrofoam bowls & plastic utensils, assorted plastic bags, and a couple plastic food containers. I also carry 2 empty nylon sacks and a full canteen on shoulder straps. Finally, I always bring things to add to my cache there. I don't take food, lighters, TP, a flashlight, or a tent, (Some of those things are in my cache however.).
> 
> ...


Wow..great adventure Do you take along any wacky tobaccy? I have a dear old pal who live up in Noo Hampsha and formerly in Noo Yawk. Hes an Adironciks guy but he just like to go up there to smoke and do hallucinagens.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> Wow..great adventure Do you take along any wacky tobaccy? I have a dear old pal who live up in Noo Hampsha and formerly in Noo Yawk. Hes an Adironciks guy but he just like to go up there to smoke and do hallucinagens.


...I live In maine... I wouldn't call us old dear pals.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'd be honored! Plenty more of that (below)!
> View attachment 56362


Never tried Cooper, Generally I'll Go with Knob Creek or Tullamore Dew but I'd be glad to pull up a stump.

Like you I tend to sit out and gaze across the fields listening to the sounds. Although also like you I've learned that sipping in moderation tends to improve the evening, not to mention the next morning.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

maine_rm said:


> ...I live In maine... I wouldn't call us old dear pals.


Are we cousins?


----------

